# PAYPAL what a bunch of JERKS



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a rant and a warning to everyone that uses paypal: 
Last week I received an email saying my paypal account is being limited? So I went to their site to find out what that means and it seemed like they were shutting me down so I called them to find out why. After 5 minutes of working through the computer operator ands waiting I was finally able to talk with a kid that wasn't very helpful. All he kept saying was that I violated paypals security protocol ?? I tried for 10 minutes asking the same question in many different ways hoping to get to the bottom of this issue and hoping that someone didn't hijack my account like my credit card was hijacked twice in 2 months recently. He did assure me that my accounts that were linked to paypal were safe. He said that I could appeal and I would get an email about it in 24 hours. The next day I received an email "appeal denied" . I got back on the phone with the computer operator and after entering my info I was directed to a phone line that was purposely disconnected, and they told me so. I ended up there twice. The third time I entered weird numbers and I was able to talk with a woman that was much more helpful than the kid the day before. The short of it is my account is linked to someone that did someething to violate their policies. She assured me that it was not a hijacking of my account but someone in my household that is linked to me via a address, bank account, phone number or IP address. I explained how I have been a good customer for years and have paid them lots of money in fees and how I use paypal for business on Ebay. Didn't matter. She couldn't tell me what the violater did to get me banned for more or less life just that it was a security violation. She did point out there are other ways to conduct business on Ebay but Paypal is so linked in with ebay like most people I have no idea what they are.
Imagine having roommates and you all use the same computer with the same IP you are all banned. Imagine your kid doing something wrong and because he lives under your roof and you have the same phone number you are banned! WATCH OUT!! 
My only recourse, no time frame was given, is to submit a letter to the overlords of paypal and explain that I distanced myself from the offender by they having moved or I physically move and then they will reconsider the BAN. 
If I didn't do so much on Ebay I would say screw em and move on but... at least it would be nice to know what the heck happened that was so grievous to get booted off. It's not like one of us donated to the Bin Laden memorial fund. 
PAYPAL is lousy and doesn't give a toot BEWARE
Todd


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So who else uses your computer to access paypal? Maybe they know what they did.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Todd, 

If you have an attorney friend, have him send them a letter on your behalf requesting the detailed information, I am sure the result will be different. 

Bob C.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd... It's unfortunate, but you have received a "phishing" email that probably was not sent from pay pal. This same issue was covered about a month ago on MLS.

When I receive on of these, I always forward it to [email protected] and let them handle it. 

Then I delete the file and go on about my day.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact your State's Attorney General about it. I believe PayPal MUST provide details of the reason for their action. If you called PayPal directly and they verified your account was liimited, then I doubt if it was a Phishing e-mail. Where did you get the phone number to call them? I can't find one on the site in a cursory look... did you go through the "Contact Us" rigormarole and get it at the end of that?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I GET THOSE NOTICIES ALL THE TIME. I forward them to ..... [email protected] also 

I get a E mail back saying it was a fruad.

I have been using pay pal just about since they started. 

I have bought thousands of dollars worth of stuff On E Bay.

Books on CDs, NW-2 engines and calfs, Three buildiings, 8 sets of plans for buildings in 1:29 scale. 

I have 3oo dollar cowboy boots from a makeer in El Paso using Pay Pal .

I have bought my machinist levels using Pay Pal 

I don't think you are dealing with Pay Pal.

I think you are Dealing with a Fraud. 

JJ


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never had any problem with Paypal. It works for me.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08 Jun 2011 03:17 PM 
I GET THOSE NOTICIES ALL THE TIME. I forward them to ..... [email protected] also 

I get a E mail back saying it was a fruad.

I have been using pay pal just about since they started. 

I have bought thousands of dollars worth of stuff On E Bay.

Books on CDs, NW-2 engines and calfs, Three buildiings, 8 sets of plans for buildings in 1:29 scale. 

I have 3oo dollar cowboy boots from a makeer in El Paso using Pay Pal .

I have bought my machinist levels using Pay Pal 

I don't think you are dealing with Pay Pal.

I think you are Dealing with a Fraud. 

JJ 
I, too, have to agree with JJ, Stan, Paul and others. I believe you have been "phished". I have used PayPal for many, many years and I trust their security. There WAS an e-mail sent by PAYPAL to me about two months ago regarding a change in their security set-up AND if you didn't respond to it, you could be limited OR banned. I DID NOT use the login through the e-mail. I logged in using my own bookmark and changed what was needed to increase the security protocol. No problems AND I just used it last night to purchase something as a matter of fact.

Log on to your account. There is a phone number for PayPal (1-402-935-2050) WITH a pin number given (good for only 60 minutes). Talk to a real person and I'll bet you will get this issue resolved.









Good luck and be pro-active.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Jun 2011 03:43 PM 
Posted By John J on 08 Jun 2011 03:17 PM 
I GET THOSE NOTICIES ALL THE TIME. I forward them to ..... [email protected] also 

I get a E mail back saying it was a fruad.

I have been using pay pal just about since they started. 

I have bought thousands of dollars worth of stuff On E Bay.

Books on CDs, NW-2 engines and calfs, Three buildiings, 8 sets of plans for buildings in 1:29 scale. 

I have 3oo dollar cowboy boots from a makeer in El Paso using Pay Pal .

I have bought my machinist levels using Pay Pal 

I don't think you are dealing with Pay Pal.

I think you are Dealing with a Fraud. 

JJ 
I, too, have to agree with JJ, Stan, Paul and others. I believe you have been "phished". I have used PayPal for many, many years and I trust their security. There WAS an e-mail sent by PAYPAL to me about two months ago regarding a change in their security set-up AND if you didn't respond to it, you could be limited OR banned. I DID NOT use the login through the e-mail. I logged in using my own bookmark and changed what was needed to increase the security protocol. No problems AND I just used it last night to purchase something as a matter of fact.

Log on to your account. There is a phone number for PayPal (1-402-935-2050) WITH a pin number given (good for only 60 minutes). Talk to a real person and I'll bet you will get this issue resolved.









Good luck and be pro-active.





BUT.. the OP says he did call them (that implies telephone, not e-mails) and spoke with them (that implies not electronic text messages) and they verified he was banned.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Jun 2011 03:47 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Jun 2011 03:43 PM 
Posted By John J on 08 Jun 2011 03:17 PM 
I GET THOSE NOTICIES ALL THE TIME. I forward them to ..... [email protected] also 

I get a E mail back saying it was a fruad.

I have been using pay pal just about since they started. 

I have bought thousands of dollars worth of stuff On E Bay.

Books on CDs, NW-2 engines and calfs, Three buildiings, 8 sets of plans for buildings in 1:29 scale. 

I have 3oo dollar cowboy boots from a makeer in El Paso using Pay Pal .

I have bought my machinist levels using Pay Pal 

I don't think you are dealing with Pay Pal.

I think you are Dealing with a Fraud. 

JJ 
I, too, have to agree with JJ, Stan, Paul and others. I believe you have been "phished". I have used PayPal for many, many years and I trust their security. There WAS an e-mail sent by PAYPAL to me about two months ago regarding a change in their security set-up AND if you didn't respond to it, you could be limited OR banned. I DID NOT use the login through the e-mail. I logged in using my own bookmark and changed what was needed to increase the security protocol. No problems AND I just used it last night to purchase something as a matter of fact.

Log on to your account. There is a phone number for PayPal (1-402-935-2050) WITH a pin number given (good for only 60 minutes). Talk to a real person and I'll bet you will get this issue resolved.









Good luck and be pro-active.





BUT.. the OP says he did call them (that implies telephone, not e-mails) and spoke with them (that implies not electronic text messages) and they verified he was banned.

Semper,

The question I have is did the poster use the phone number I gave him? There are many ways to contact PayPal. The OP didn't seem to be aware of the true PayPal e-mails and the "phishing" e-mails. Seemed to me to be too quick to rant and too mad to listen to suggestions IMHO. Just sayin'.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a little confused by the responses here. 

Todd says he got an email (could have been phishing)... then went to paypal (real deal), called them (real deal) and they gave him the runaround. 

While there are many phishing emails out there, why are we doubting that Todd talked to a real person at Paypal? 

I re-read his post and I believe him. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think if you continue using Pay Pal like nothing happened you will find out Nothing is wrong. 
If you have the orgianl E mail In tact Forward it to [email protected]. See what happens 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Paypal all the time and have never had a problem. I get those emails and I delete them. 

If Paypal wants to tell me something, they notify me when I log on to their site. 

As for the phone call, where did the phone number come from that he called? 

If it came from the email, it's as eronious as the email in my opinion.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In the first post, he says he went to the paypal site, and then called them... sounds like he got the number from the site. 

Todd, maybe you can clear this up.. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08 Jun 2011 04:51 PM 
I think if you continue using Pay Pal like nothing happened you will find out Nothing is wrong. 
If you have the orgianl E mail In tact Forward it to [email protected]. See what happens 

JJ Greg,

This was my point, although I apparently did not make it very clear. The OP has been advised about sending in the e-mail as "spoof". That would have been the way to find out if he had, indeed, been hacked. His comments about the "kid" at PayPal not getting the problem solved, tells me some of the story is "missing" here.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could be... I'll reserve judgement and opinions until Todd clears the confusion! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Jun 2011 05:13 PM 
Could be... I'll reserve judgement and opinions until Todd clears the confusion! 

Regards, Greg Good point Buddy.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This whole scenario is rather confusing and we'll have to wait for Todd to clear things up, but............. 
on a related topic that came up in some of the replies - why do people think that Paypal has any obligation to provide their service to anybody? 
It's a private company, they charge as you use the service - if they decide tomorrow they don't like you for whatever reason, why would they be obligated to explain anything to you or to the Attorney General or whoever. 

Does the Paypal business fall under any of the US Banking regulations? 
I remember years ago that was raised as an issue by the banks that Paypal processed these billions of transaction dollars with no federal regulation at all. 
Don't know if that has changed in the US.


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got a notice from Paypal that I have to become verified to continue doing business with them! I really don't like the idea of giving them my bank account information. At least with a credit card I am protected even from them!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By GnTRailroad on 08 Jun 2011 07:13 PM 
I just got a notice from Paypal that I have to become verified to continue doing business with them! I really don't like the idea of giving them my bank account information. At least with a credit card I am protected even from them! 
Dont send them anyhing.......forward the notice to [email protected]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GnTRailroad on 08 Jun 2011 07:13 PM 
I just got a notice from Paypal that I have to become verified to continue doing business with them! I really don't like the idea of giving them my bank account information. At least with a credit card I am protected even from them! I just checked my account profile with PayPal. I haven't been verified AND I refuse to have my bank account linked to ANYONE! My limits are still as I want them. If I have to be verified to continue using PayPal, I just won't use them anymore. Their loss, NOT mine. I believe all they are asking for is the following information, not necessarily linked to your bank account. The following excerpt is from my e-mail from PayPal on January 13, 2011.


"PayPal is updating the way we send you your account information. We’d like to continue providing you with your account information electronically, including transaction receipts, account statements, and annual disclosures."


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

As has been said a few times here already. They are phishing scams. Pay them absolutely no attention. Forward them to Paypal and have a nice day


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The big question is wether he logged into the site through his browser or the email. I get phished all the time and some are quite elaborate. Remember folks don't ever log on through an email that's how they get ya.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just sent my PayPal e-mail that I received in January, to [email protected] I received an answer back within a few minutes. Twas the typical form e-mail saying thanks for sending it and that their people were checking it as a "phishing" e-mail. They would send an e-mail soon to verify it was good OR bad. I already know that this one is good, but it will help to get to the bottom of this "problem".


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

When you use paypal you have a password that locks your account to just yourself...if you gave that password to your son or whom ever that is trusting that they will be honest.

NEVER open ANY e-mail that you do not know who they are from! If I get an e-mail that, like for instance Western Union stating that something was wrong with my account and in danger of being forbiddent to use it...I have never used Western Union for ANYTHING...matter of fact I do not even have an account with them........DELETE!

If I do not know who is sending me an e-mail I never open it I delete it from my computer. When I set my wife up with a laptop to use for surfing, I stated all these facts..even she doesn"t bo bo.

If I get an e-mail from a company I do do business with I open it but do not send any information untill I call the company first, most times they will say nothing was wrong.

PayPal..I just recieved back $300 from a bad transaction, I opened a complaint, on a missrepresentated, broken, and missing parts item...I love pay pal..always has done great by me since they started.

I can't say I like the fees when I sell something though! For buying they are great if you get in a transaction with an person that is cheating and or lying, you WILL get your money back. All in all I have only lost $75 on transactions since 1995! 

Bubba


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Guys 
I started this thread to warn people to be careful so they don't get booted not to stir up confusion. 
I do remember reading here or on MLS recently how someone had received a spam email claiming to be from paypal and limits etc.. so that is why I went directly to their website and didn't click on the supplied link just in case and then I called them to actually talk with someone and get to the bottom of it. I still think it is a lousy reason to drop me and pretty lame. Never really got a reason just that I'm linked to a security risk. It is just my wife and I here and the only thing we share is the phone number and address, we have our own accounts and own computers. So I assume tht is how we werre linked and she did something she wasn't supposed to, what that was who knows? Maybe they wern't making enough on me so "see ya" kinda like a credit card I had, no fee for 15 years+, a good customer, credit score over 800 and they decide to charge me $60 bucks a year for the privelege of doing business with them. No thanks. They wer surprised I wanted to cancel it. 
I called paypal twice using a number I found on their website and talked with 2 different people after getting the run around from the computer operator I talked with the "kid" who evaded my questions, could have been in his 20's or even 30's but he was no help and probably just doing what he was told to do. The second person I spoke with at paypal was more of an adult and was more helpful BUT never gave me a good reason for their decision to give me the boot. 
It is a private company so what do they care about one guy or 100 when they have millions of others. 
I too have bought and sold thousands $$ on Ebay heck 75% of my RR I got off Ebay. I couldn't have done it any other way. After spending so much on my credit card and hitting a paypal limit they demanded that I be verified or else, this is years ago, What choice did I have so they got my checking account to dip out of. 
Sadly if you want to play you have to play by THEIR rules and PAY whatever they demand. kinda sounds like a monopoly to me??? 

So I wonder if I bid on something and win if the seller will accept a money order in lieu of paypal? Depends on the seller I suppose. I would hate to mess up my 100% rating on ebay. Currently I owe ebay a few bucks for their fees so I wonder how I will pay them? Maybe I should just buy something and try to pay for it with paypal and see what happens? 
I hope this cleared up the confusion. Bottom line is Watch out for Paypal.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said, Todd.... We can't be too careful in this age of electronic deception.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

A PayPal linked checking account is doable, I use a Verified by PayPal bank checking account with Visa debit card attached that’s used just for online transactions, I transfer funds ONLY when needed otherwise ZERO balance. This limits my exposure to what’s transferred into the account and what is temporarily available only. Works for me, never had any problems with bank account, PayPal or eBay with nearly 1100 purchase transactions to date. The verification simply links you an online virtual customer to some brick/mortar me thinks. So what they know where I ship stuff to and get mail from my associated bank account/financial institution, who-hoo.... Seems trivial to me! 

Michael


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

PayPal and eBay are no problem for me...primarily because I don't use either of them and never again will. I admit to being an eBay buyer/seller in the "early days," but dropped out entirely when things became too much of an administrative hassle and when they began tacking on fees for this and that. 

However, sitting on the sidelines I do enjoy reading about the experiences others have with those two sites/services.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing you can do is before you bid got to the ask a question section and Email the seller to see of they accept alternative payment.
I have bought several things using a postal money order.

I have seen in the payment section of auctions where the seller lists that he wil accept credit cards. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do exactly what Michael does, for the same reasons, and get the same results. 

Great minds ha ha? 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 09 Jun 2011 12:55 AM 

A PayPal linked checking account is doable, I use a Verified by PayPal bank checking account with Visa debit card attached that’s used just for online transactions, I transfer funds ONLY when needed otherwise ZERO balance. This limits my exposure to what’s transferred into the account and what is temporarily available only. Works for me, never had any problems with bank account, PayPal or eBay with nearly 1100 purchase transactions to date. The verification simply links you an online virtual customer to some brick/mortar me thinks. So what they know where I ship stuff to and get mail from my associated bank account/financial institution, who-hoo.... Seems trivial to me! 

Michael 

OK...frankly, this is too geekish for me.

a. "Verified by Paypal bank checking account"....what's that? What makes it verified? 


b. With a Visa debit card attached...ok, why? If you only put money in when need to pay for a PayPal purchase, why do you need the debit card? Is there some insurance angle?


c. "The verification simply links you....to some brick/mortar"....what's that mean? How does a verification link anything?

d. Last sentence....who is "they"?

And yes, I have a PayPal account...and it can take money from my checking account...or from my credit card...and its been working fine for over 10 years. I just don't understand all this verification stuff...all I remember is that I ran a test when I started my PayPal account...to see if I could transfer money to PayPal...and that they could transfer money to me. The idea of using an "empty-except-when-buying-something-on-ebay-checking-account" seems good...gives you more protection against someone successfully hacking PayPal...but there's an implication that VERIFICATION is some higher level of security. Can ya explain it more simply?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

a: If you want them to pull money from your checking account, it needs to be "verified" by them... you give them the info, and they make sure it's a good account, and most likely some EFT stuff. You don't have to do any thing special, it's just an "OK" from paypal. 

b: The card is "backup" for the checking account.. I'd guess they cannot "pull" funds exactly the same way as a credit card. 

c: see a above. 

d: I think they is paypal, but what does it matter? 

It's not nearly as complicated as your post ha ha! 

Just add checking to your paypal, wait a couple of days, and it's fine. No muss, no fuss, and just as Michael says for all the reasons he says. 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 09 Jun 2011 12:42 PM 
Posted By Michael Glavin on 09 Jun 2011 12:55 AM 

A PayPal linked checking account is doable, I use a Verified by PayPal bank checking account with Visa debit card attached that’s used just for online transactions, I transfer funds ONLY when needed otherwise ZERO balance. This limits my exposure to what’s transferred into the account and what is temporarily available only. Works for me, never had any problems with bank account, PayPal or eBay with nearly 1100 purchase transactions to date. The verification simply links you an online virtual customer to some brick/mortar me thinks. So what they know where I ship stuff to and get mail from my associated bank account/financial institution, who-hoo.... Seems trivial to me! 

Michael 

OK...frankly, this is too geekish for me.

a. "Verified by Paypal bank checking account"....what's that? What makes it verified? 


b. With a Visa debit card attached...ok, why? If you only put money in when need to pay for a PayPal purchase, why do you need the debit card? Is there some insurance angle?


c. "The verification simply links you....to some brick/mortar"....what's that mean? How does a verification link anything?

d. Last sentence....who is "they"?

And yes, I have a PayPal account...and it can take money from my checking account...or from my credit card...and its been working fine for over 10 years. I just don't understand all this verification stuff...all I remember is that I ran a test when I started my PayPal account...to see if I could transfer money to PayPal...and that they could transfer money to me. The idea of using an "empty-except-when-buying-something-on-ebay-checking-account" seems good...gives you more protection against someone successfully hacking PayPal...but there's an implication that VERIFICATION is some higher level of security. Can ya explain it more simply?




Mike,
Unless funds are available in my PayPal account I use my aforementioned checking account (designated for online activities) to fund PayPal transactions. 
A. PayPal verifies the checking account, mailing/shipping addresses and user address match. Not sure how they do this technically but suspect it’s likely similar to credit card service providers whom do same. If I recall PayPal debited/credited $1.00 from the account to validate its viable.

B. The Visa debit card is used for secondary PayPal back-up funding and other online transactions. In of itself the Visa debit card has no more value than the balance in the checking account. If funds are unavailable in the checking account no charges can be authorized et al. I think it important to note that I have NO back-up funding, credit lines, over-draft protection or the like linked to my online checking account, when needed I transfer funds via computer, telephone or in person.

C. The “Verification by PayPal” allows PayPal to verify you are for real, not a virtual name/number with no means of locating same and at the very least have presented yourself and or credentials with a financial institution to verify you exist and are flesh and blood. If addresses and such match your “PayPal verified”. I believe the verification helps protect PayPal and its users from things unfathomed by most honest and reputable users. Brick/mortar is an acronym for some form of physical property, in my example virtual entities have no physical location. What if you’re a bad guy and you fly the eBay/PayPal coop with funds or property, a paper trail often allows those in the know to learn about and locate you…

D. They is “PayPal”.

The verification is a PayPal thing and is no more than I allude to above, and I’m no expert on PayPal matters just my experience…. 
I use my designated online account for things I don’t want to share mainline credit card info with, giving the bad guys access to checking and credit card balances seems foolish to me. 
FWIW: I never record, store and or save any data on my computers I don’t want to share with others, i.e., social security numbers, checking-saving info, credit cards, driver’s license number and the like. 
Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I list my sales as Paypal preferred, and that leaves it up to the buyer for how to pay, preferred means other ways are available. 

And now you pay E-bay the Shipping and handling fees, plus Paypal is looking to doing 1099 forms next year by the recent agreement I read. 

Maybe time to go back to yard sales!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love reading all the stories here. Guess that's why I do not do any of pay pal/e-bay junk. Life is good when you shy away from all the electronic transactions.







Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 08 Jun 2011 09:20 PM 
...After spending so much on my credit card and hitting a paypal limit they demanded that I be verified or else, this is years ago, What choice did I have so they got my checking account to dip out of.


As others have said, "linking" your account to a bank account is a security thing, so that paypal can verify you're not just a scammer with a stolen credit card number. But there's no reason you have to use the bank account to make payments via paypal. You still have the option of putting it on your credit card. I do this all the time, mainly because my Discover card gives me 1% cash back on all purchases.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 10 Jun 2011 07:09 PM 
Posted By cape cod Todd on 08 Jun 2011 09:20 PM 
...After spending so much on my credit card and hitting a paypal limit they demanded that I be verified or else, this is years ago, What choice did I have so they got my checking account to dip out of.


As others have said, "linking" your account to a bank account is a security thing, so that paypal can verify you're not just a scammer with a stolen credit card number. But there's no reason you have to use the bank account to make payments via paypal. You still have the option of putting it on your credit card. I do this all the time, mainly because my Discover card gives me 1% cash back on all purchases. 





There is a section when you are chekcing out of E bay say.....It says Alternative funding and allows you to put it on your credit card instead.


----------

